# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodini BEDZEVI

## leonisa

idealni mali, a opet veliki, pokloni paznje i veselja za dane koji slijede



pogledajte i izaberite

----------


## Mukica

nice 

bas sam si misla kud cu ove godine bor stavit
sad znam

----------


## puntica

baš su super  :D

----------


## AnneMary

ja bi sve!   :Grin:  
muko moja kojeg izabrat!  :/ 

a cijena?

----------


## leonisa

samo 5 kn  :Smile:  

za sve informacije obratite se na mail ured@roda.hr ili broj telefona 01 61 77 500   :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> nice 
> 
> bas sam si misla kud cu ove godine bor stavit
> sad znam


 :? 
ajd podijeli i s nama znatiželjnima, koji još rade u uredu i škilje tu i tamo na forum i već su malo pobenavili od svega  kakve veze ima mjesto za bor s bedževima.

koji su baš fora.

----------


## puntica

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nice 
> 
> bas sam si misla kud cu ove godine bor stavit
> sad znam
> 
> 
> ...


pogađam: na zid!?   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

nije svaki bor "bor"  :Laughing:  

ovo je bor u Leinoj sobi, npr.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

trenutno u Rodi imamo bedzeve: addicted to mum's milk, ne! po guzi, tatino čudovište, mamino čudovište, 100 % ljubav, 200% mlijeko, djeca su mali ljudi, mogu biti sve što želim  :Smile:

----------

